# Texas, immigrants aren't pawns, stop treating them inhumane



## Nothereed (Dec 28, 2022)

https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...-christmas-eve-migrant-drop-off-at-vps-house/
Are you fucking kidding me? On Christmas fucking eve? Just dropping these guys off for a political stunt in temperature below 30f (specifically apparently in 18 degree weather)
No coordination, no "hey so we're going to go do this"
Let me guess, it's exactly like the other bused migrants, in which they were lied to about where they were going, and what they were going to get.
These are fucking people's lives, quit toying with them.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2022

On a good note or the light at the end of the tunnel. A group called migrant solidarity mutual aid network. Teamed up with some of the churches to help them find shelter, food, clothes, and even toys apparently for the kids.
Which by the name, I'd guess it's a group of leftists, who dropped a lot of they were doing, to help people in need. I'm glad that there is a network going on there, since someone could of died if left exposed to those temperatures.


----------

